# Por qué no se puede transmitir voz y video con protocolo ZigBee?



## stai (Abr 1, 2009)

Buen día tengan compañeros de la noble causa, compre unos módulos de Xbee y en la teoría de zigbee dice que no se puede transmitir voz y audio, por qué?


----------



## LIAMNEESON (Abr 1, 2009)

Debe ser por el poco ancho de banda que tienen para estas aplicaciones, comparado con Bluetooth este último es mucho mejor para eso.

De poder transmitir A/V si es posible solo que de mala calidad. En este artículo AN FPGA-BASED ZIGBEE RECEIVER ON THE HARRIS SOFTWARE DEFINED RADIO SIP transmiten video a través de unos Xbee, no recuerdo el link.


----------



## stai (Abr 1, 2009)

Si eso estoy pensando también pues el ancho de banda que dice ZigBee Alliance es de 0.3/0.6 MHz; 2 MHz es mucho menor que el resto de protocolos inalámbricos (Wi-Fi, Bluetooth y UWB) y la velocidad máxima de transferencia es de 250Kbps, pero no entiendo bien la diferencia entre los dos en comuniciones inalábricas. Si me pueden despejar la duda, se les agradece.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 1, 2009)

Zigbee fue creado para la comunicacion de telemetria (datos de sensores) a baja potencia y para emular lo mejor posible una red mesh completamente descentralizada (como internet), debido a que los datos no siguen un camino concreto los microprocesadores deben trabajar mas a la hora de recibir y reenviar el paquete de información 

En teoria tu podrias comunicarte a distancias infinitas siempre y cuando exista un "camino" de sensores que permita el reenvio constante de información, en cambio otras redes como Bluetooth estan enfocadas al envio de datos de multimedia a corta distancia, o Wi-FI al envio de datos grandes a largas distancias pero requiere de altos consumos de bateria... 

Debido a estos requerimientos (red descentralizada, baja potencia, datos telemetricos) se tuvo que hacer sacrificios en la velocidad, pero no dudo que conforme empieze a ser cada vez mas usado se incrementen los protocolos permitiendo el envio de datos multimedia a altas velocidades...


----------



## stai (Abr 1, 2009)

Pero yo me pregunto, en mi ignorancia, si uno puede reproducir audio con 32Kbps y me atrevo a decir que 16Kbps. Entonces por qué una transferencia de 250 Kbps no podría servir...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 1, 2009)

Si lo ves desde ese punto Zigbee si sirve, la especificacion solo esta limitada en la velocidad pero no en el tipo de datos, siempre que te mantengas dentro del ancho de banda puedes enviar lo que necesites, hasta video de baja calidad...


----------



## stai (Abr 1, 2009)

Listo compañeros muchas gracias por sus respuestas y tiempo, lo aprecio mucho, compré unos módulos inalámbricos XbeePro de maxstream cualquier cosa, les estare comentando, alguna cosa interesante que vea...
Gracias Chico...


----------



## TheRainmaker (Jun 16, 2009)

YouTube - Proyecto de transmisiÃ³n de voz inalÃ¡mbrico

Al parecer, es posible... pero se escucha con mucho ruido

Si solo transmitimos voz creo q podria funcionar... Ahora, no se como seria esa transmision de datos! Alguna idea?


----------



## tecalex01 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ya los nuevos desarrollados por freescale de la familia 13122 ya trasmite a 2mbps lo cual permite emitir voz y video igual y checalo en su pagina oficial de freescale


----------



## MUni (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola a todos,

este proyecto ha sido realizado por alumnos de ingeniería en telecomunicaciones de la Universidad de Mondragon, y es parte de un problema que se les plantea todos los años para ser resuelta por ellos. En este caso era la transmisión de voz mediante Zigbee.
El proyecto está realizado con módulos XBee de Maxstream y como efectivamente comentáis, la velocidad máxima es de 250kbs que es para lo que está preparado.
En nuestro caso, unos sencillos cálculos. Si estimamos que el ancho de banda de la voz son 4KHz, y muestreamos a la frecuencia mínima de muestreo: 2*fn = 8000Hz, esto es, debemos muestrear por lo menos 8000 muestras por segundo. Si nuestras muestras de voz son de 8 bits (que lo son), nos sale 64kbs, que es menos de lo que puede mandar máximo, por lo que se puede mandar la voz (con la calidad que da un muestreo a 8000Hz y 8 bits). En cuanto a la pregunta de si se puede mandar voz y datos, la respuesta es teoricamente sí, todo depende de la calidad de voz y velocidad de datos que quieras (será pésima la velocidad y la calidad de voz, no aconsejo probarlo).
En cuanto al ruido que se oye, por experiencia, no sólo es debido al Zigbee, que algo es, si no a otros factores/errores comunes que cometen los alumnos en segundo de carrera:

- Muestrean utilizando polling en vez de timers, sin respetar la tasa de muestreo de 8000 muestras por segundo.
- El micrófono que recibe la voz, se satura por la ganacia excesiva del amplificador
- El receptor mete ruido de decodificación cuando no hay señal
- Etc etc...

Aun así, la calidad que se oye teniendo en cuenta que esos errores están ahi, es buena, siempre mejorable.

Hay más proyectos de comunicaciones y electrónica con sus demostraciones en la página:

http://telekosmu.blogspot.com/

¡¡¡¡Para cualquier duda estamos para ayudaros!!!!!


----------



## nene (Ago 9, 2010)

MUni, graias por la informacion!..

Tegno una duda con respecto a la velocidad de estos modulos xbee.Tengop que transmitir informacion a 250kbps en un formato similar al DMX..pero al momento de leer el manual para configurarlos correctamente resulta ser que elparametro BD solo es configurable para 115kbps..o al menos esa es la maxima opcon que aparece..

es posible transmitir a 250kbps? cual debe ser el valor de para una velocidad de 250kbps?

gracias

Emi


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 9, 2010)

En corto: NO. En realidad lo que tienes  son dos puertos series virtuales, con una velocidad estándar máxima de 115Kbps, a los cuales hay que añadir todos los datos propios que se envian por el protocolo ZigBee, lo cual fácilmente sumará a unos 160Kbps.

En resumen, si un sistema de transmisión da hasta 250Kbps, el uso de un procolo cualquiera ocupa una parte de este ancho de banda, y si a eso le sumamos otro procolo encima, la cosa empeora. Generalmente, cada 'capa' de protocolo que se añade suma ancho de banda para gestionar el mismo, con lo que la tasa de transferencia baja, y baja, y baja, y baja...

Una vez en una feria de esas que montan los proveedores/distribuidores, los señores Frescales pusieron una demo donde se transmitía audio de calidad (estéro, no se a cuantos sps ni bits), pero para alcanzalo sobre los transceivers de ZigBee que tenían, obviaron el protocolo ZigBee y usaron uno más sencillo propio (que es lo habitual, para maximizar ancho de banda y no pagar royalties).


----------



## nene (Ago 9, 2010)

Beamspot, gracias por la respuesta.

Tenes razon, esos 250kbps resultan ser la velocidad de transferencia RF, mientras que la velocidad de transferencia entre el Xbee y el host es "maximo" 115kbps..

Se te ocurre como podria transmitir una trama DMX (512 datos, 9bits - 11 en total , a 250kbps, ) con estos modulos!?..o quizas algun otro dispositovo conseguible por aca en Argentina...

El xbee dispone de dos pins CTS y RTS para activar la Recepcion o la Transferencia al momento de llenarse el buffer interno. Lo que hice hasta ahora es comunicar dos pic 18f2550 a 115kbps por una UART por software, minetras que uno levanta en la ram toda la trama DMX a 250kbps por la UART de hardware, la envia por la UART sw a 115kbps, el segundo pic18F250 la levanta a esa velocidad en memoria, y luego genera la trama con el break, MAB y los datos a 250kbps por UART hardware.

Eltema es que pierdo mucho tiempo levantando todos los canales a ram (una tasa de actualizacion de unos 7hz contra los 44hz originales del protocolo DMX), con una UART que no es full duplex.. pensaba que quizas con algun tipo de empaquetamiento con estos xbee se podia solucionar el tema.. 

que opinas!?...

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Emi


----------



## inventable (Ago 10, 2010)

nene dijo:


> Beamspot, gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Tenes razon, esos 250kbps resultan ser la velocidad de transferencia RF, mientras que la velocidad de transferencia entre el Xbee y el host es "maximo" 115kbps..
> 
> ...



Hola nene, el DMX512 transmite continuamente la información de los 512 canales aunque en el caso que no cambie nada. Por lo tanto se puede hacer un link con módulos xbee y un micro con un software que transmite datos solo cuando es necesario, por ejemplo cuando el valor de luz de una canal cambia. Así la velocidad de transmisión se reduciría en modo notable (y el consumo porque los módulos xbee transmitirían solo cuando sirve). El único defecto, sería un pequeño retardo si todos los 512 canales cambiaran simultáneamente per de cualquier manera es un caso raro y la gente ni lo vería.
Te mando una foto de un modulo que hice y que usa esta técnica. El micro es un pic





Espero que la info te sea útil. Si querés profundizar podemos abrir un tema específico de este argumento.


----------



## nene (Ago 10, 2010)

Gracias por responder!...si la verdad es que estoy muy interesado. Tu experiencia seria de gran ayuda!..


----------



## inventable (Ago 10, 2010)

nene dijo:


> Gracias por responder!...si la verdad es que estoy muy interesado. Tu experiencia seria de gran ayuda!..



Ok. Te aconsejo de publicar un nuevo tema (antes de que nos echen de aquí ) con una descripción a grandes líneas del sistema que te gustaría hacer. Yo después me engancho con el proyecto. 

ciaoooo


----------

